# Клиновидный полупозвонок в нижнем грудном отделе на уровне 11 ребра у ребенка



## Рулана (5 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! вот , я зарегистрировалась на форуме, чтобы рассказать о своей проблеме и найти людей, которые посоветуют как мне быть в сложившейся ситуации. Моему сыну в данный момент 1год 7 мес. Имеется клиновидный полупозвонок в нижнем грудном отделе на уровне 11 ребра. Ребенок пока не ходит самостоятельно, только у опоры. Консультировались у доктора Михайловского МВ в НИИТО-сказал оперативное лечение не показано, ждать. Писала на эл почту Мушкину - ответил что необходимо оперативное лечение. Я в растерянности. Если кто-либо сталкивался с подобной проблемой, откликнитесь, очень прошу!!!


----------



## La murr (5 Ноя 2017)

@Рулана, Надежда, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

